# Water dripping from ceiling



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

What kind of vapor barrier do you have between wallboard and Insulation? My guess it's plastic


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

If you post more photos of the area around the leak, and the adjacent exterior wall/roof, people can make more suggestions. The leak seems directional which should mean easy identification.


----------

